# Mating Flight on video.



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzZHdX0k2E&feature=player_embedded

The title is in russian, the quality is not too good, but still interesting to watch.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That was really interesting to see!
After looking at that video, it is pretty easy to see the mini swarm of drones! lol


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice one Aram!


----------



## Bee Macy (Apr 24, 2012)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Karen1611 (Dec 29, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Wow that's a first for me.


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Very sweet video! Good thing when he went to look for the queen after that drone swarm came down he didn't step on her.  hehe


----------

